# bodybuilding and powerliftingt workouts compared to navy seal workouts



## Fernando300 (Feb 11, 2011)

okay folks i was reading over a site of a navy seal who has several workouts for people who aspire to become navy seals and tryout for camps to go into the real training.
however on the these forums I read alot about people saying only 12-15 sets for big body parts and about 6-10 for small body parts
and these guys are doing like 4 excercises for biceps all 4 sets each
and like 6 excercises for chest and im guessing its 4 sets as well.
why is this? whats the difference between the two? 
but i also seen they have cardio workouts such as do 20 pushups sprint 100 yards then do 15 squats sprint 100, alternating between pushups and squats. 
Again just curious what everyones opinion was on this, and how come they do over the limit excercises and seps opposed to bodybuilders and powerlifters?


----------



## dteller1 (Feb 11, 2011)

i think they are training for different things, a navy seal is almost being conditioned, there endurance goes up massively and they do put on some size but that not there main goal. a bodybuilders only goal is to put on muscle size and strength and less to do with endurance, so the different training techniques produce a more endurance orientated result in a seal and a more strength/size orientated result in a bodybuilder.


----------



## Hoglander (Feb 11, 2011)

Bodybuilders are playing cat and mouse with their nervous systems. Seals don't acknowledge it as a limiting factor.


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 12, 2011)

Hoglander said:


> Bodybuilders are playing cat and mouse with their nervous systems. Seals don't acknowledge it as a limiting factor.



They are training for completely different purposes.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 12, 2011)

dteller1 said:


> i think they are training for different things, a navy seal is almost being conditioned, there endurance goes up massively and they do put on some size but that not there main goal. a bodybuilders only goal is to put on muscle size and strength and less to do with endurance, so the different training techniques produce a more endurance orientated result in a seal and a more strength/size orientated result in a bodybuilder.


This. Seals want to have endurance and bodybuilders want to get bigger. It's like comparing college classes for two different degrees.


----------



## Dylan_Munyon (Feb 13, 2011)

*First hand knowledge*

I would not pay attention to those sites, i am joining the navy to try to be a seal, i am in delayed entry program and they have ex-seals that work-out with all the seal-candidates. i have been doing this for about 8 months. long story short the actual workouts they put us through, and do themselves are NOTHING like the cookie cutter politically good looking ones you see on the internet.


----------



## Dylan_Munyon (Feb 13, 2011)

also, when we workout we dont count reps at all, period. If i had to pick one thing seals train the most it would be there minds, for example we will do push-ups untill no one has the energy to move there arms, then our mentor will say something like good job boys you earned some water. However when we stand up to get water he drops us back down saying he never said to GET water just that we EARNED it. And the other comments are spot on because as you can see that kind of training is geared twords endurance.


----------



## Fernando300 (Feb 13, 2011)

Dylan_Munyon said:


> also, when we workout we dont count reps at all, period. If i had to pick one thing seals train the most it would be there minds, for example we will do push-ups untill no one has the energy to move there arms, then our mentor will say something like good job boys you earned some water. However when we stand up to get water he drops us back down saying he never said to GET water just that we EARNED it. And the other comments are spot on because as you can see that kind of training is geared twords endurance.


 

well heres the site if you want to check it out for yourself,
NAVY SEAL TRAINING HOME NAVY SEAL TRAINING Extreme SEAL Experience
he holds prep courses for people who wanna be seals and even if you passed the physical this still applies to you....according to the navy seal who holds the courses, out of 30-40 guys about a dozen pass and the rest quit and this is just a prep course
it's nothing compared to the real thing, and anyone can go doesn't matter age or what your goals are you can be a cop or want to be in swat or your a teacher or a bodybuilder. 
everyone goes there for there own reasons to test themselves, but I hear more than half will quit.
but let me know what you think they have a few workouts there as well on the sidebar


----------

